# my Clarke's Bitters



## ethanxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Clarke's bottles, with dags of Dr Clarke himself (1862) and his first born son. In 1863 the prices were as follows. 50 cents for the Trial Bottle, 75 cents for one quart, $1.50 for 2 quarts and $2.50 for the World's Size, holding one gallon. That seems like a huge amount of money. I wonder if these bitters were reserved for the wealthy?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 12, 2010)

try again with a different photo..............


----------



## ethanxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't know why it's not working


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 12, 2010)

> That seems like a huge amount of money


 
 That's pretty typical pricing. Medicines back then were overly expensive and the drug companies made huge profits on people's suffering. (hmm have things changed any?)


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Ethan,

 Welcome to these parts. _*Man, those two guys on the right are Whittle City!*_ Great to have the daguerreotypes. Please do tell, how you came upon those. I really appreciate the photographic connection. Thanks for sharing these. Were there other sizes? Didn't Doc Clarke make some other tasty beverages?

 You probably saw the enthusiastically described large-economy sized  one that recently went off at Jeff and Holly's place.


----------



## glass man (Feb 13, 2010)

LOVE THOSE BIG OLE CLARKS! THEY ALWAYS SEEM EXTREAMELY WHITTLED! THANKS FOR SHOWING!! JAMIE


----------



## ethanxxx (Oct 25, 2010)

Comparison photo. Does anyone know , if dags reverse the image? Or was the image reversed for the bottle label itself?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2010)

The image was carved/cast in reverse for printing..


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 25, 2010)

THere was sort of a "space race" for the biggest medicines around that time.
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/Masury/Masury.htm
 THere were some quite enourmous bottles made. It doesnt seem like too many people took advantage of the super family economy size judging from how rare they are.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 26, 2010)

Digging one of those monstrosities whole would be quite a feat. By the way,...nice bottles and display eathanxxx, appreciate yoou posting them, I'd love to find one of those, or perhaps a Masury's in the wholesale club size...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2010)

<>


----------



## junkyard jack (Nov 20, 2010)

That bottle & a big Wynkoops have to be my all-time favorite bottles. Very nice. []


----------



## blade (Nov 20, 2010)

Sweet bottles, I wander if the excessive amount of whittling on the larger bottles is possibly caused by the vast amount of glass used in making them.[8|]


----------

